# Turkey Decoys



## Nick Roehl

I was thinking about getting the Jake-mobile and She-mobile decoy by Primos. Has anyone used these decoys or have any other info on other brands.
Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith

These look like good decoys.

To tell you the truth I have been kind of making my own. What I mean is I have the buckwing bobble head hens. I leave them alone. I make my own strutter..... I cut off the wings of a turkey that I have harvested before. I stretch them out on a piece of card board and tact them in place. But borax on the meaty parts. Then let sit for a month or two. I also take a fan that I have harvested from another tom. Same thing. Spread it out on cardboard and tact it. Then borax the meaty part. Then what I did was take a jake decoy. Cut the but end off. Now I put the fan on a stake (the kind political signs go in your yard....it looks like an H. I attach the fan to that. Then I take the wings....attach two pieces of rope (color black or brown). I drape the wings over the back of the jake decoy. So it looks like it is strutting. The past two years 10+ birds have died because of this "Frankenstien" I have made.

Here is a picture of it in action last year....


----------



## Nick Roehl

Looks good! I know real turkey feathers look the best, I just don't have any right now. Last year we used a single hen decoy to kill a gobble and a jake.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is my take on decoys..... They work and sometimes they dont.

I have killed birds with one hen decoy, two hen decoys, no decoys, a jake and hen, 3 hens and a jake, 3 hens and two jakes, the set up I have pictured. It all depends on time of the season you hunt, hunting pressure, how the birds are when you are hunting.

This is what I mean.....if you are hunting early in the season and you see birds still grouped up....hens, jakes and toms all running around together. You should use more decoys. If you start to see lone hens or pairs of hens together. Use one or two decoys or less. If it is late in the year.....most of the breeding has been done. No decoys work good. Plus you can be more mobile.

One thing to make sure if you are using a strutting style or any "legal bird" to shoot style decoy (one with beard).....make sure you know who is hunting the area you are. I personally never use any of these on public land. SAFETY FIRST!!!

The pictures I have are from the Second week in April (two years in a row)....so it is the first week in MN. The birds were still grouped up. Like running around 15+. So that is why more decoys.

I hope this has helped some. If you have any other questions feel free to ask....9 more weeks until I can get into the turkey woods.....thank god for spring snow goose!


----------



## Nick Roehl

Yeah I get the set up idea. I usually just use the lone hen, but I was thinking about adding the jake I got. I really was just wondering if anyone had used these specific decoys. 
I will be chasing snow geese as well, and catching fat walleyes if we don't flood AGAIN!


----------



## Chuck Smith

I have seen the b-mobile tom decoy. They look good. IMO any decoy works pretty good. Just as long as it does not shine too much.


----------



## MuleyMan

Take a look at the Dave Smith turkey decoys...absolutely incredible. I got to see them this year at the NWTF National Convention, all the realism of a stuffer but no worries on feather damage. Kinda pricey, but they look like they'll stand up to lots of abuse.


----------



## WOODCHUCKER

Hi I am new to the forum, I just bought a Billy Bad Act 2 from wally- world for about $30.00 it's made by Cherokee outdoor sports & I also bought a turkey fan decoy to try along with my Sceery inflatable decoy flock this spring. 8)


----------



## Chuck Smith

Muley

dave smiths are incredible. I have a friend that has a hen and a jake. He is afraid to use the jake because of how real it looks. He will only use it on prvt land he is absolutely sure nobody will be on. But they are incredible decoys!


----------



## AdamFisk

I was looking at the DSDs today, geez they are spendy. Too spendy for a turkey decoy IMO. Not only that, they would be a pain in the arse to transport. When I turkey hunt, I don't have a stationary blind to go to, I strap that thing on my back with bow in hand, and go. I like the collapsable decoys because I can stuff them into the rear of my vest and the blind strapped over that holds them in place.

I've been considering these, but need to see them in person before I buy:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## sndhillshntr

I bought the Gander Mtn 3 pack to try out this spring. Only $39. Sure it's not top of line, but it looked good to me


----------



## Goose Guy350

The Delta Decoys from HS are a very nice looking decoy on the profile view but they are pretty narrow. To me they don't look right when approaching from the front or the rear. I don't know if it was because they were collapsed in shipping or just the way they are. I think they could be a good decoy but I would need some time with them in the field to decide.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Just had my cheap hen decoy from Gander out on Saturday. Forgot my stakes for my new B-mobile I purchased. Arrowed one anyway. Guess I'll have a new B-mobile to use next year.


----------



## bat man

check out this project-

http://www.bestturkeydecoy.com


----------



## bat man

check out this project-

http://www.bestturkeydecoy.com


----------

